# Swirl Pic



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

This is a two color swirl in GM soap done with mica 








[/IMG]


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

Beautiful! What is the scent for "good day sunshine" ??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This is beautiful!!!

Can't wait to see it cut and all that swirly goodness in the bar.

Since you have a Nubian in your avatar, I can guess that this is a full milk soap? Beautiful light color! What micas did you use??


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a beautiful swirl. Hope it stays light for you so the color shows through.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for letting me share! I took the pic because it was the first batch in my new slab mold. Before I was making it in a divided slab...



> What is the scent for "good day sunshine" ??
> Yesterday 03:36 PM


It is a fairly strong fresh laundry smell, very bright and clean like sheets hung out to dry in the sun on a warm summer day. 



> Since you have a Nubian in your avatar, I can guess that this is a full milk soap? Beautiful light color! What micas did you use??


Yes, I use frozen goat milk to keep it light  For these swirls I use Neon Yellow and Tangerine POP 



> Hope it stays light for you so the color shows through.


It says light. I've been soaping this one for about a year. I like to do a small test batch so I don't waste ingredients. 

Christy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, using frozen whole milk is the way to go for keeping your milk soaps light in color! (And not letting your lye solution heat up before adding it to your oils.)

No reason for full milk soaps to get dark ... been making nothing but milk soaps for 9 years ... 8 of those is using whole, fresh, frozen Jersey milk.

So when do we get to see the cut pictures?????


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh so pretty. My milk soaps always turn brown, even if I freeze the milk!


----------



## Gardnpondr (Jun 16, 2009)

That is GORGIOUS! I can't WAIT to try this! I was reading about swirling tonight. Can you tell us just how you do the swirls? Do you do the lines on top of the soap in like a tic tack toe board and then use the chop stick to do the swirling? You did VERY WELL, and it's just beautiful! 
Oh dear I got more questions now.... 

You say add it BEFORE the lye heats up? 
I do mine room temp. method so how could I do it before the lye heats up?
Doesn't it heat up when you add the milk to it in place of the water? 
Is the milk like a slush or is it solid frozen?


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Do you do the lines on top of the soap in like a tic tack toe board and then use the chop stick to do the swirling?


Yep!



> You say add it BEFORE the lye heats up?
> I do mine room temp. method so how could I do it before the lye heats up?
> Doesn't it heat up when you add the milk to it in place of the water?
> Is the milk like a slush or is it solid frozen?


I have my pre-measured milk frozen in zip lock bags. When I am ready to make the soap I get all my oils, butters, FO/EO measured and ready to go, all at room temp. I put a ss sieve over my soaping bucket with the oils/butters in it. Then I defrost the milk just a little and scrape it with a fork until it is like a pile of snow. I add the lye while whisking lightly as soon as it is liquefied I poor through the sieve into the oils. The sieve is a safe guard against and undissolved lye getting into the soap. 

HTH
Christy


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Here it is cut, wrapped and ready to go! You can see that the FO tends to ash a bit but with the swirl design it works in my favor  Also, the color is more accurate in this pic, better lighting!










Christy


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Very Pretty!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gardnpondr said:


> That is GORGIOUS! I can't WAIT to try this! I You say add it BEFORE the lye heats up?
> I do mine room temp. method so how could I do it before the lye heats up?
> Doesn't it heat up when you add the milk to it in place of the water?
> Is the milk like a slush or is it solid frozen?


I don't use room temp soaping. My lye solution rarely gets about 75* F.

Melt my solid oils. Add liquid oils.

I chunk up my frozen milk into about 1" cubes, dump about 1/3 of my lye into the frozen milk ... stir until the milk starts to thaw. Dump about 1/2 remaining lye into milk/lye solution, stir some more. Dump remaining lye, stir a bit, then use a stick blender to remove unmelted milk.

Add immediately to waiting oils.

A picture is worth a thousand words:


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow. That soap is beautiful!! -Catherine


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

One of the prettiest soaps ever! Just in time for spring-


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't call that soap, I call that a work of art. Gorgeous. It's like taking a bath with a master piece.

I would dearly love to take a soapmaking class from you. I really want to make milk soaps but haven't so far because I keep hearing that milk turns the soap dark. Both you and Cindy gave me lots of hints here in this thread. Thanks


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am getting together with someone I met on here to make soap this weekend!!! 

Soaping is so much fun and soooo addicting  Once you see it done you'll see how easy it is. But even if you keep making it on your own you will gain confidence to try new things and figure out what works and what doesn't. Playing around if what makes it fun :sing:

Christy


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Beautiful soap. I wish I could swirl like that. I just love the color.


----------

